# Magic the gathering the robbery



## Dmac (Jan 26, 2016)

I know quite a few of the folks on STP and at the Slabs play "magic the gathering". Those who do might find this news story interesting. someone stole $75,000 worth of cards from Pat's Games in Austin.

http://www.fox7austin.com/news/local-news/82576352-story

Anyone want to confess?


----------



## Art101 (Jan 26, 2016)

Gamers will do anything for their fix lol.


----------



## Tude (Jan 26, 2016)

Ha - I get into college yesterday (first day of the semester) and wade through tables and tables of students playing this - even walking over this one guy yesterday morning who had the cards out, his computer and a board with figures (think he was doing the Gathering? - he was sprawled out on the floor. huh. But yeah many groups in the cafeteria - morning, noon and after school. I was more rpg D&D type games, but I cannot play them anymore. I cannot stop once I start hehe.


----------



## Dmac (Jan 26, 2016)

@Tude AD&D rules!


----------



## Tude (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh man @dmac66 my old bf and I played many rpg (he was a dungeon master for years too - kinda fun setting a non computer game) - sometimes for 14-16 hrs (course drugs were there, cough) and then get up and go to work and be productive ... and then sometimes when we were playing as a couple and couldn't get by stuff - some of that day time was turned into .... hmmm how could we have approached this better ... we'd get home - compare notes and decide on different strategy and do it! hehe I cannot touch them anymore 

although I'd love to ...


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 26, 2016)

No such thing as cards worth $75k in my book.

I would offload that kid stuff at first opportunity.


----------



## creature (Jan 27, 2016)

so.. do xerox cards work?
or is there a rule that you must give yer $$ away?

not being pricky, but.. i mean, where's the baseline that determines a card's value, other than its gaming properties?


----------



## roguetrader (Jan 27, 2016)

@creature apparently the Alpha Black Lotus card is valued at between $15 - 30,000 ! they only printed 1,100 of them in the original Alpha set in 1993, so its rarity that determines the value in part ... some peeps got more money than sense it seems....


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 27, 2016)

roguetrader said:


> @creature apparently the Alpha Black Lotus card is valued at between $15 - 30,000 ! they only printed 1,100 of them in the original Alpha set in 1993, so its rarity that determines the value in part ... some peeps got more money than sense it seems....



Gimme the card stock, proper ink, artwork files and a capable printer and that card will be about as common as a belly button.


----------

